# se-R grille



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

what are the steps to putting the se-R emblem on the front grille? how much does the emblem go for?


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 28, 2002)

Check out this thread, somebody offered a quickie solution:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=6239


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

thnx bro!!


----------

